# Do your pups/dogs chew their kibbles?



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

This morning Rex threw up his whole food and I saw that Rex apparently doesn't chew his kibbles. I guess he just swallows the food without chewing. 
Is that normal??


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i posted the same question when our pup did the same thing, so i guess its not completely abnormal


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think they gobble when they are little but chew when they grow.

I had the same thing but now I actually see them chew and crunch most of the time.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Dogs don't really have the type of teeth made for chewing like humans have. Dog teeth are made for grabbing, pulling and tearing. Many dogs do not chew their food well. If you think your puppy eats too quickly you can try using a special bowl to slow them down (Brake-fast Bowl I think the name is) or you can put a brick in the bowl, feed from a Kong or feed from muffin tins or put the food on a cookie sheet to slow them down.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

He keeps throwing up... I thought he just threw up because he ate the whole kibbles and didn't chew.

But now, I think there's something wrong with his throat! He ate a little piece of stick outside yesterday. When I saw him chewing on the stick I tried to pull it out of his mouth but it was too late. He already swallowed it. 
And then this morning he started throwing up... I really hope there's nothing seriously wrong with him!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Keeps throwing up, that is not good. You should call your vet.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

My husband said we should wait until tomorrow... there's no blood in his vomit. But as soon as he eats something it comes straight up. And he has been throwing up all day... 
I hope he didn't hurt his throat with the stick he swallowed yesterday or with a piece of rawhide he might have swallowed last night?!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

our guy threw up for 8 straight days, usually only once a day, sometimes twice and it was always after he drank...took him to the vet, couldn't find anything, went with a bland diet, still getting sick, did xrays, and then the xrays after they drink the contrasting stuff,still couldn't find anything, finally vet put him on meds, said that his stomach was sore from getting sick so much, stayed on bland diet 5 more days and then it was done as quickly as it started.... never did know why


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: RexMy husband said we should wait until tomorrow... there's no blood in his vomit. But as soon as he eats something it comes straight up. And he has been throwing up all day...
> I hope he didn't hurt his throat with the stick he swallowed yesterday or with a piece of rawhide he might have swallowed last night?!


this is due to swallowing a stick. personally i'd be at the emergency vet by now.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Sadie inhales her food like a vacuum, I am surprised it doesn't go into her lungs. Scooter chews every piece about 10 times and Dozer does a combination of both. He will have a mouthful and look at me and it all falls out of his mouth onto the floor.

I noticed once when my cat threw up they were full soze pieces of kibble as well so I guess it is normal not to chew it all.

i had a foster pup that was throwing up and making weird gagging noises so I rushed him to the emergency vet thinking he had something stuck in his throat. Xrays showed nothing, they think it scratched his throat and after he ate or drank it irritated his throat causing gag reaction adn throw up.
If it continues I would take to the vet asap just to be safe.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Rex is doing better today! No throwing up, and he ate pretty good. Maybe he just licked or ate something that made him sick for one day...


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Nico would eat his food to fast to be able to chew it. Almost like he thought it was the last meal he would ever get.







I bought a Brake-Fast bowl & he is doing better (slower), but he still licks most of it up, while chewing some of it. 

I hope that will change to where he takes his time to eat & chew the food instead of gulping it.


----------

